# Dwarf cobalt info?



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I didn't kno these guys were dwarf too. Interested in them but it's hard for me to find info on these guys. 
Any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a pair, what would you like to know?


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Cage habitat, mainly. I have a 12x12x18" eco terra and have a nice floor plan, but also easy to climb the back. Wondering if a pair or trio would work in this set up? Also any pics of frogs and viva are welcome


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah that should be fine, the person I bought them from had them in a pretty simple 10 gal and they were fine, I have them in a 20 gal and they use every inch of it, well the male does anyway, because the female is too fat to hop and climb to certain parts. 

Not too sure if your setup is big enough for a trio though. they really enjoy climbing on the lower leaves and climbing up as high as possible in the viv as well. Male likes to sleep in the center of a brom placed at a 45 degree angle. recently though they've been freaking out a bit because the springs hit a major boom, so they havent been near the driftwood in the ground too much (thats where most of the springs are bundled up) so be careful of that.

Heres a couple of pics of my setup, this was from when it was first planted and I have removed and added quite a bit of plants but it is the same basic setup. They love climbing up to the top right corner, and the male enjoys hanging around the big brom on the left. 

keep temps between 72 and 78 and they will be very active, extremely bold frogs that are alot of fun to watch!

And I don't have pics of the frogs but they look pretty much like normal cobalts except they are about 2/3s if not less, the normal size. hence the name Dwarf cobalts


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't put tincs in a tank with a 12x12 footprint, even if they are dwarfs. Your exo-terra would be great for a pair of thumbs though! 
Something like a simple 10 gallon would suffice, I personally like a little larger tanks.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Tinctorius won't appreciate vertical tanks, horisontal oriented suits better. They'r ground, leaf litter dwellers.

Quick search "tinctorius" will give you tons of vivs & photos for inspiration. Dwarf cobalts aka French Guiana Cobalts are the same.


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright. Thanks for the info every one, looks like I'll stick to the vents


----------



## dragonkeeper (Mar 24, 2011)

hi guys i was wondering if all cobalts are dwarf?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope. There are some from older imports that are referred to as "dwarf cobalts". There are also some more recently imported animals that are also dwarfs, called "Boulanger".


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have my 1.3 group of FG Dwarf Cobalts in a ten gallon and they are doing very well in this set-up. If folks don't have these frogs themselves, they might not be aware just how small they are. A well-planted 12X12X18 with lots of good hiding spots would work fine for a pair of FG Dwarf Cobalts.

Richard.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Richard just curious, how big do these guys get? A 1.3 group in a 10g? Must be pretty small lol.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Dwarf Cobalts and Lorenzos are very small. Mine are about 1 1/4" as two year old adults. I have a young sexed pair that I just bred and they fit really well in a 5 1/2 gallon (though I think I'll move them up to a ten eventually).

Also, the Dwarf Cobalts are the only tinctorius that I have found can work in a group. The male takes turns breeding with the females and sometimes they're all in the cocohut together!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine do not use vertical space at all, stays only on ground / leaf litter.


----------



## tstratton (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone else have experience keeping dwarfs in groups?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the dwarf cobalts for sale? a proven pair?


----------

